# Night hunting and swine down!



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

This was the first time that I have killed a pig with a bow and it was fun! We were hunting at night with the kill light from Elusive Wildlife (check it out at www.elusivewildlife.com ) this should be in everyone's bag of tricks.....This was the first night that the light was up and the pigs were weary of the light for a few minutes and then came right into the corn. I was able to punch this sow in the heart at about 20 yards. I am shooting the 2 blade rage and it did its job she ran about 30 yards and piled up. Was a fantastic hunt and can't wait to get back out and do it again! The second picture is with just the kill light on...Sorry for the bad quality it was taken with the cell phone.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Ive got the one for the bow that mounts were the stabilizer goes. pressure switch on the grip of my bow...squeeze and presto..light enough to shoot 75 yards...its awesome. my wife and my dad both have the rifle mounts that can be used for around 300+ yards


BTW very nice job on the piggy..Congrats

brian


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

Have you had a chance to shoot a pig with that setup yet?? I have heard that they scare the pigs when you turn it on....


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

havent shot anything as of yet...but we have sat in the stand with them just playing around and i havent seen anything scared by them yet.
if you know that something is there then turn the light on aimed at the sky and lower it slowly onto the target..


----------

